# Why do you think archery is more popular then slingshots ?



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Why do you think archery is more popular then slingshots ?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ulysses, Robin Hood, and large game capable vs. Volp, Treefork, and headshots on squirrels...

I think we've held our own.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

People see slingshots as a child's toy.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome back Chuck. Haven't seen your writings in a while.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Here's what I think someone like simpleshot should do if they want to really grow this sport we need someone like Keith Warren to hunt with a slingshot on his show .
Like he has been doing now with gamo airguns
In fact I would go as for to say we need him to hunt something like a hog to really get the point across that slingshots are not just toys.
Most hunters sportsmen have no idea how powerful a slingshot can be so they don't bother with them .
Basically it will take lots of advertising money on tv to grow the sport 
That's a big part of why 
Archery is so popular


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Was reading an article yesterday by James Wesley Rawles titled: "Quiet Rimfire Shooting Without a Suppressor". And although it was mainly about .22 rimfire, it did somewhat address this issue in the body of the piece, under section titled "ALTERNATIVES". And even went so far as to suggest that, as a quiet stealth hunting alternative to firearms, slingshots are the superior choice, even to archery, for hunting small game, . . . provided you have the skills. 

See article here: https://survivalblog.com/quiet_rimfire_shooting_without_a_suppressor_by_mb/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

archery is promoted by manufacturers, they even help promote archery in schools. In the state of Kentucky they have after school archery clinics. They go as far as having a tournament where the kids can earn scholarships. The manufacture helps provide the equipment to ease the cost for the participants. They margine of profit on a slingshot verses a bow is like night and day. I feel the vendors on this Forum do more than their fair share. The bottom line at least in my area is Liability and the all mighty dollar. Just maybe with people like you and others in this Forum it just may happen someday. Thanks for bringing up this subject.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Archery IS an institution. Its also been around way longer...

Slingshots like mentioned skirt between toy and small-game hunting. Whereas archery is capable of taking some serious game (try take a Lion with an SS) so has a way bigger street cred. Also something about a blade flying at high speed vs a steel ball and some elastic...

The major factors that SS has is its accessibility and low cost... it just needs to be taken seriously as a target sport (like China and Spain etc.)

I still believe a governing body/ies which standardises events as well as promotes the sport would go a long way (esp. in UK). Then manufacturers offering taster sessions...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post MattWalt


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Ulysses, Robin Hood, and large game capable vs. Volp, Treefork, and headshots on squirrels...
> 
> I think we've held our own.


*... also Cupid, the Sagittarius Centaur, and men in tights vs. Dennis the Menace, broken windows and this - *


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Sad truth of it is unless manufacturers spend more on advertising on those popular hunting shows for example .
It will be hard to grow the sport to the point of something like archery.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually Bill H seems to help the sport along a bit. But again you need a governing body - manufacturers can only do so much. Manufacturers need to get behind this organisation and help it along (its in their best interest anyway) - be that through sponsorship, active participation etc. We is needed is someone/ or group of someone's to get it up and running, then try keep its momentum. Having the forums is great - but it needs to be elevated past the club status it has now.

Being anywhere as large as archery is doubtful - its the oldest shooting sport in existence. But there is no reason why it can't be taken seriously as a sport.

Lets hope there is someone out there who is willing and capable to carry the torch long enough. And with enough determination to get a rule book sorted. Then with good events - handmade competition as well as shooting.

I could see disciplines such as a 8/10m indoor BB / Hunter limited/Unlimited outdoor field type event / Spanish target / Field limited/unlimited / standard target... SS seems to swing between archery and pistol shooting approaches depending on organisers...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nathan of Simple Shot contributes greatly to the sport. I mean this sincerely, no bad intentions. If you want this sport to grow, get the ladies involved. Even if they don't shoot, they have the best organizational skills. I watch ladies support their kids, and husbands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There is one more thing here that no one has hit on. I've shot hundreds of archery tournaments and it is a blast to do. BUT!!! It is like watching paint dry for spectators. Everyone that goes to tournaments are participating. Sponsors and manufactures have for years tried to make it more exiting to watch. They can't. ASA came up with the shoot down round but everybody in the stands are archers. We need to make Slingshot tournaments as exciting as possible to watch by non participants. Just my $.02


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - it seems many of the main US/Canadian manufacturers are genuinely nice guys.

Think SS is actually quite well suited to ladies shooting. Its probably a sport where they could actually perform better than guys...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A couple gets married, on their wedding day the groom ask if he can be boss. His now wife explains to him that she will be boss for the first 50 years, and he can be boss the next 50 years. On their 50th anniversary the husband ask his wife if he can be boss now. His wife answers "no" the husband ask why not. The wife explains he doesn't have enough experience.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> There is one more thing here that no one has hit on. I've shot hundreds of archery tournaments and it is a blast to do. BUT!!! It is like watching paint dry for spectators. Everyone that goes to tournaments are participating. Sponsors and manufactures have for years tried to make it more exiting to watch. They can't. ASA came up with the shoot down round but everybody in the stands are archers. We need to make Slingshot tournaments as exciting as possible to watch by non participants. Just my $.02


Agreed - but watching archery and pistol shooting are about as exciting as... golf or 5 day cricket. At most archery events its archers and family watching - same for most shooting sports. Its not football... I'll only watch shooting if I happen to find it while flicking through channels ( I do try watch olympics ones ). And its not like I'll be following a certain shooter - or wondering what loads he uses... have posters...

In fact trying to find out about SS events you need to be within the inner circle... know the secret handshake... have a badge. And even then knowing what the rules will be and having the special codex to read it... oh. and its only available for a short glimmer of a moment.

It seems to me that SS as a whole wants to be huge and accepted, but at the same time its sort of a special club and secret - can't have both.

Its big in Japan (er.. sorry China) - what are they doing right?

In Spain and Italy... Its seems to be a working class sport (same as darts and SS in UK) - which has its limitations... stigma.

I would go as far as to say it would need to be the US that gets things going - finds the women...


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I dunno, I was shooting my slinghsot today, and not my bow, and that's what matters to me. slingshots have not gone away since they were invented,and I know as many archers As I do slingshooters. many more have admitted to having a shot a slingshot at sometime in their life, than a bow.. so perhaps neither are near as popular as other other weapons and sports, in fact almost every store that sells a bow, also sells a daisy, marksman, or similar wrist braced design...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

honorary pie said:


> I dunno, I was shooting my slinghsot today, and not my bow, and that's what matters to me. slingshots have not gone away since they were invented,and I know as many archers As I do slingshooters. many more have admitted to having a shot a slingshot at sometime in their life, than a bow.. so perhaps neither are near as popular as other other weapons and sports, in fact almost every store that sells a bow, also sells a daisy, marksman, or similar wrist braced design...


In fact I'd go as far to say the SS may be the second most practiced sport in the world after fishing... Think generally most people have tried it at some stage... Ironically... Unlike archery which is not quite as accessible globally. In some parts of the world buying a slingshot is as simple as stopping at the traffic lights... I just don't think people see it as a real 'sport' - a tool to keep the birds out of the seed bed... or a few days fun. Its the next step.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The Olympics.

It is said that the archery events draw the biggest crowd.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

THWACK! said:


> The Olympics.
> 
> It is said that the archery events draw the biggest crowd.


We enjoy watching it. Its one of the events we go out of our way to watch.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bradclark1 said:


> People see slingshots as a child's toy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Ulysses, Robin Hood, and large game capable vs. Volp, Treefork, and headshots on squirrels...
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Nathan of Simple Shot contributes greatly to the sport. I mean this sincerely, no bad intentions. If you want this sport to grow, get the ladies involved. Even if they don't shoot, they have the best organizational skills. I watch ladies support their kids, and husbands.


...and bras and girdles support ladies...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > There is one more thing here that no one has hit on. I've shot hundreds of archery tournaments and it is a blast to do. BUT!!! It is like watching paint dry for spectators. Everyone that goes to tournaments are participating. Sponsors and manufactures have for years tried to make it more exiting to watch. They can't. ASA came up with the shoot down round but everybody in the stands are archers. We need to make Slingshot tournaments as exciting as possible to watch by non participants. Just my $.02
> ...


It's big in China because it is inexpensive (also, they eat whatever animal they shoot) and they allow no firearms among the populace. Go figure though, it was the Chinese who invented gunpowder! Well, at least they can play with fireworks on holidays.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> There is one more thing here that no one has hit on. I've shot hundreds of archery tournaments and it is a blast to do. BUT!!! It is like watching paint dry for spectators. Everyone that goes to tournaments are participating. Sponsors and manufactures have for years tried to make it more exiting to watch. They can't. ASA came up with the shoot down round but everybody in the stands are archers. We need to make Slingshot tournaments as exciting as possible to watch by non participants. Just my $.02


If the archers would shoot at more reactive targets, there would be more interest in the sport.

I filled a ZipLoc with red food coloring and secured it secretly behind a standard bullseye target. When an archer hit the bullseye, the target bled.

THAT was fun!

...and that's the kind of thing a THWACK! will normally do :screwy: :werd:

THWACK!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chinese may own firearms for hunting with the correct licence... Very similar to the UK - only allowed firearms for hunting (bowhunting and crossbow hunting are banned) - in fact most countries have a similar set of legislation. Think the US is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I still say the way to grow the sport is to market it to hunters who are using bows and guns already to hunt .
Make ads that show the advantages fun of using a slingshot and us famous pro tv hunters like Keith Warren to use them like gamo did with there airguns .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > The Olympics.
> ...


Yup, that and the women's gymnastics and volleyball :rofl:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

romanljc said:


> I still say the way to grow the sport is to market it to hunters who are using bows and guns already to hunt .
> Make ads that show the advantages fun of using a slingshot and us famous pro tv hunters like Keith Warren to use them like gamo did with there airguns .


Think you'd still be singing to a very small choir. You need non-hunters to widely adopt it as target shooting. Think globally there are too many who frown on hunting - but wouldn't mind the idea of target shooting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I still say the way to grow the sport is to market it to hunters who are using bows and guns already to hunt .
> ...


Not in the USA


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm sure there are way more non hunters than hunters around. Even in the US. I'm also sure you'll have more people want to shoot cans than squirrels. And don't get me wrong - I'm all for hunting, unfortunately don't get to do it much.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> I'm sure there are way more non hunters than hunters around. Even in the US. I'm also sure you'll have more people want to shoot cans than squirrels. And don't get me wrong - I'm all for hunting, unfortunately don't get to do it much.


Hunters spend more time and money on there gear then anyone else I'm not really a big hunter either at least anymore but I do go out from time to time if only to take a walk in the woods . But I see who is in the sporting goods stores buying bows and guns and I see which YouTube videos get the most views and its hunting related videos not target related. For example go look at someone like gamekeeper johns YouTube channel notice the videos he does on hunting always have more views then anything else .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Look I hear you. The difference is a box of ammo costs probably more than a slingshot. GKJ (TBH not his biggest fan - would probably enjoy a few beers with maybe) and a few others... well there is a bit of a long story there, which is not relevant right now... Most kids these days are raised fairly sheltered lives... xbox/PS... food comes off a shelf (not from a farm). Eggs are packaged vs laid... There is a huge disconnect between food and its origin - obviously that is something that people are working on rectifying (esp. in the UK with TV programs etc.).

But if I had to just as let my 11 year old see that stuff on youtube she'd be under the table dribbling and shaking... let alone let her witness that first hand. its not that we shelter her from food truths - and in fact have incouraged her to find out as much as she can. She fishes - catch and release only but won't touch... Suggest she should go out and kill something she'll most probably be physically ill... And I'm sure she's not a minority. She's also a keen SS shooter...

If anything - Youtube clips like GKJ actually create a difficult scenario to manage - as it gives full access to uneducated 'hunters' to run riot in the countryside (without proper understanding of the law or consequences) - sort of a Bear Grills, survivor-man thing. It promotes bad practice, in a way of allowing a toddler loose with scissors. It also does not take much to have an activity banned.

Yes I agree with you. BUT only as one niche avenue. Hunting with SS is not the bright future of it as a sport - competition is. Everyone likes to know that they are better than the next guy - its human nature. No gore required.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Look I hear you. The difference is a box of ammo costs probably more than a slingshot. GKJ (TBH not his biggest fan - would probably enjoy a few beers with maybe) and a few others... well there is a bit of a long story there, which is not relevant right now... Most kids these days are raised fairly sheltered lives... xbox/PS... food comes off a shelf (not from a farm). Eggs are packaged vs laid... There is a huge disconnect between food and its origin - obviously that is something that people are working on rectifying (esp. in the UK with TV programs etc.).
> 
> But if I had to just as let my 11 year old see that stuff on youtube she'd be under the table dribbling and shaking... let alone let her witness that first hand. its not that we shelter her from food truths - and in fact have incouraged her to find out as much as she can. She fishes - catch and release only but won't touch... Suggest she should go out and kill something she'll most probably be physically ill... And I'm sure she's not a minority. She's also a keen SS shooter...
> If anything - Youtube clips like GKJ actually create a difficult scenario to manage - as it gives full access to uneducated 'hunters' to run riot in the countryside (without proper understanding of the law or consequences) - sort of a Bear Grills, survivor-man thing. It promotes bad practice, in a way of allowing a toddler loose with scissors. It also does not take much to have an activity banned.
> ...


To me it seems like fishpole goes to fishermen as slingshots go to hunters .
I'm pretty sure the guy who made the first slingshot made it to hunt with. I think people get into target shooting only after getting into hunting first generally speaking


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No actually. Apparently to cause mayhem... ironically 

By 1860, had already established a reputation for juvenile use in vandalism


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> No actually. Apparently to cause mayhem... ironically
> 
> By 1860, had already established a reputation for juvenile use in vandalism


Ask rufus hussey what he used his slingshot for it was the poor man's shotgun originally


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes it was. But if you consider the rubber required was only invented by 1839 odd - the fact its reputation for vandalism 20 years later is interesting. Firstly how long from rubber to forked stick rock chucker... secondly what came first the window or the goose?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I used to care about 'growing the sport' ... 'it should be in the Olympics' or 'a movie like Red Dawn but featuring slingshots would fuel this renaissance' , yada yada. It's natural for those of us inside the circle to want to share and spread the passion, but even with world wide growth, it's still a niche activity. The ECST barely attracts 40 shooters. In China (pop. 1.38 billion) there's allegedly only 100,000 enthusiasts - a very small percentage.*

*Males, especially, like to 'point and smite' at distance. In the near term, I can see continued steady, but not explosive growth. *


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Yes it was. But if you consider the rubber required was only invented by 1839 odd - the fact its reputation for vandalism 20 years later is interesting. Firstly how long from rubber to forked stick rock chucker... secondly what came first the window or the goose?


In farm country back in the day if you were poor that is what you used sometimes to get meat that's what the old timers would tell you . Guys like 
rufus hussey


----------



## AKTodd (Feb 21, 2016)

Deer Hunting! Would in my opinion, be the logical answer to your question. Putting food on the table, and in some areas increasing the number of deer you can harvest by having an archery season.

For several reasons, its the biggest driving motivation for bow purchases across the US as a whole.

I'm taking up slingshots for small game, but would get in line for one that could take down a moose.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *I used to care about 'growing the sport' ... 'it should be in the Olympics' or 'a movie like Red Dawn but featuring slingshots would fuel this renaissance' , yada yada. It's natural for those of us inside the circle to want to share and spread the passion, but even with world wide growth, it's still a niche activity. The ECST barely attracts 40 shooters. In China (pop. 1.38 billion) there's allegedly only 100,000 enthusiasts - a very small percentage.*
> 
> *Males, especially, like to 'point and smite' at distance. In the near term, I can see continued steady, but not explosive growth. *


No-one at the ESCT contact the local schools and Scout/Girl Guide groups - with a lower entrance say $10 (supplying equipment and more suited prises)? That should swell the ranks significantly (from 40) - also bring it them as family groups... Dads. Obviously without experiencing these events not sure what they end up being like.

Do scouts have inter scout group tournaments?

Really surprised by the small numbers - seems on par with the UK I should suspect by percentage.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

another similar subject on slingshots as a sport?

1) okay, like ive said in the past, slingshots have to be promoted as a target sport first. it can be done indoors and outdoors. it should be piggybacking along with some existing target shoot competitions like in archery and firearms, just a range to the side displaying what can be done with a proper set up and some practice.

2) slingshots made of metal, micarta, exotic woods, HDPE, and various materials are nice, but you also have to show people that you dont need to own some slingshot with a laser sight or titanium wristbrace with a light attached, its not a freakin rifle ! you cant compare the two! you have to start them off with a good ol fashioned natural as proof that it can be done on the cheap.

3) gun control and local economy situations is what also does determine who picks up a slingshot. youre more likely to pick up a slingshot as an alternative if you are limited in owning a firearm due to either regulations, laws and finances. those who do have firearms and money will usually pick up a slingshot for nostalgia or just for something different.

4) explain the difference between a sling and a slingshot to people.

5)organization, ruling body, or what ever you want to call it, is nice but you cant think of one just quite yet when theres a tourney or two being formed without such a thing.

speaking of- maybe there should be a tourney under the sponsorship of a vendor like in the days of past. for example a tourney sponsored by daisy/marksman/crosman or a tourney in the local area sponsored by , lets say, simple shot, A+, or predator . but that may never happen because slingshots arent their 24/7 job. so until a major retailer or business helps, in a consistant matter, it will remain grass roots.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nicely put Imperial. A nice short version of what I have been trying to get across.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Nicely put Imperial. A nice short version of what I have been trying to get across.


i have my moments


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It would be cool for a forum to put together a set of rules as a guide for organisers... But its going to be difficult with too many chiefs...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I don't know see the problem with tournments is most people don't like loosing only the best will show up at your tournaments. People that can't win will give it up probably. 
But hunting everyone or at least more people can be successful .
And slingshot shooting is not exactly a spectator sport . It's not like everyone on earth just about knows what a slingshot is .
You would need many small local tournments for it to work . Like darts or pool for example 
Just having one or 2 big ones only gets the best to show up . If you know what I mean .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> another similar subject on slingshots as a sport?
> 
> 1) okay, like ive said in the past, slingshots have to be promoted as a target sport first. it can be done indoors and outdoors. it should be piggybacking along with some existing target shoot competitions like in archery and firearms, just a range to the side displaying what can be done with a proper set up and some practice.
> 
> ...


Correction and clarification . Slingshots ARE the 24/7 job of simpleshot ( Nathan Masters ) . Also becoming the 24/7 of Bill Hays and Jim Harris .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Actually - it seems many of the main US/Canadian manufacturers are genuinely nice guys.
> 
> Think SS is actually quite well suited to ladies shooting. Its probably a sport where they could actually perform better than guys...


Well, I'm not disagreeing with you about the ladies, but there's something about those kind of folk - well, let me give you a f''rinstance -

When my sister was a young lady, she started to learn how to play the accordion, but as she matured, a couple of body parts got in the way of the accordion pleats being compressed, the darn thing started sounding more and more awful, I can still hear her shrieks, and she just plain gave up on the instrument. We all thanked her.

THWACK! :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Chinese may own firearms for hunting with the correct licence... Very similar to the UK - only allowed firearms for hunting (bowhunting and crossbow hunting are banned) - in fact most countries have a similar set of legislation. Think the US is one of the few exceptions.


I sit partially corrected, thank you.

I was getting a sore spot there anyway, thank you.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > another similar subject on slingshots as a sport?
> ...


So are you saying that Bill is going to completely give up breeding/raising/selling Greyhounds (not the buses, silly) to only produce/distribute slingshots?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think the tournments should have life size knock down targets of animals . Even big game .
Something like they do with the airgun and sort of like 3d archery tournments do.
A combination of both.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Ulysses, Robin Hood, and large game capable vs. Volp, Treefork, and headshots on squirrels...
> ...


Hahaha, I'm oh so glad my slingshot terrifies you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I was thinking it had to do with the High cost of archery gear. It can be a marketable thing, where they know they will get paid for. Since making Bows takes a long while to make. Most people just want it now, and don't want to spend a lot of time making there gear. Slingshots can be made rather quickly with natural materials (aside from rubber). They can also be made with reasonably priced materials fairly quickly as well. So marketing slingshots wouldn't get them the necessary money figure they are wanting or expecting.

-IMO-


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > another similar subject on slingshots as a sport?
> ...


Really, well thats new to me. I didnt think a couple of them wanted to quit their day jobs.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Look I hear you. The difference is a box of ammo costs probably more than a slingshot. GKJ (TBH not his biggest fan - would probably enjoy a few beers with maybe) and a few others... well there is a bit of a long story there, which is not relevant right now... Most kids these days are raised fairly sheltered lives... xbox/PS... food comes off a shelf (not from a farm). Eggs are packaged vs laid... There is a huge disconnect between food and its origin - obviously that is something that people are working on rectifying (esp. in the UK with TV programs etc.).
> 
> But if I had to just as let my 11 year old see that stuff on youtube she'd be under the table dribbling and shaking... let alone let her witness that first hand. its not that we shelter her from food truths - and in fact have incouraged her to find out as much as she can. She fishes - catch and release only but won't touch... Suggest she should go out and kill something she'll most probably be physically ill... And I'm sure she's not a minority. She's also a keen SS shooter...
> 
> ...


MY packaged eggs were laid, one at a time.

Better than I'm doing...

THWACK!

And... "Bear Grylls" is synonomous (sic) with "running around with scissors" - those who try to emulate him could easily get themselves killed - he's a thrill seeker more than an instructor of prudent wilderness survival techniques/skills. I wouldn't let my dog watch him if my dog were my human kid. ( :werd: )

THWACK!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I know the hunger games got more younger people in to archery that never were into it befor perhaps a blockbuster movie where the lead hero uses a slingshot would help a lot I bet .
Especially kids .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Because we don't have a sexy Olympian to promote it.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I dunno Bruce, you should go back and watch some of the Treefork firework lighting vids. Watch him saunter back to the dongle ball, barefoot, after describing what will be an impossible shot. Mrs. CornDawg actually invited herself to go shooting with me after watching one of those vids- a first! Sexy man right there.  I'd like to think I still got it goin' on but being semi-bald with no butt imposes limitations. I'm currently working on making my smile look more sincere.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I still think someone with strength to shoot 450 grain lead projectile into something like a hog and kill it on film will get more people at least hunters and archers into the sport then anything else.
Even if it's unrealistic for people to do that .
I saw one x military guy survival guy who claimed to kill a deer with one but there was no film footage only pics . The guy had arms like Popeye


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

CornDawg said:


> I dunno Bruce, you should go back and watch some of the Treefork firework lighting vids. Watch him saunter back to the dongle ball, barefoot, after describing what will be an impossible shot. Mrs. CornDawg actually invited herself to go shooting with me after watching one of those vids- a first! Sexy man right there.  I'd like to think I still got it goin' on but being semi-bald with no butt imposes limitations. I'm currently working on making my smile look more sincere.


I know your peril, I am also without butt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It's not like we don't contribute. Mickey Mantle was notoriously buttless, and I believe Nathan Masters is light in the trunk.

Pretty strong company...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Butt aren't we getting a little off topic? Someone might post a pic of the Kardashian caboose and strike me blind * :aahhhh:


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

....


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey, it is a nice sport right now with a great brotherhood. Enjoy it.

It is important that it be vibrant enough to support the small industry so that we can get decent gear and the vendors do well for their efforts.

Outside of that, careful what we wish for.

These are the good old days as Carly Simon says.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

I've often wondered why archery doesn't have a greater share of the golfing market, especially since at least some archery clubs offer target-to-target, field competitions similar to the game of golf. Both archery, golf & even SS are about mind, physical control to yield consist proficiency and for the most part, all done outdoors. So why the difference? Basically, it comes down to $. Golfers spend more than archers and the most frugal being the slingshot shooter and so there is an obvious strong correlation...that the higher the cost yields the most popularity and the least costing sport being the least popular. You might think that the inverse would be true but the marketers objective is to tweak your mind to spend, spend, spend because they are hirelings of the manufactures and they also want to be paid. In that light, SS shooters are the smartest because their independent thinking shields them from the sway of marketers to spend more and follow the crowd into more debt. All other posts above are valid as well.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Every time I go by a golf course I just shake my head over the time and money those guys spend on chasing a little white ball around the grass . . . for what? . . . A worthless skill in my book. :shakehead:

Compare that to knowing what you're doing with a slingshot . . . a far more practical skill and, to me, far more worth your time pursuing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Every time I go by a golf course I just shake my head over the time and money those guys spend on chasing a little white ball around the grass . . . for what? . . . A worthless skill in my book. :shakehead:
> 
> Compare that to knowing what you're doing with a slingshot . . . a far more practical skill and, to me, far more worth your time pursuing.


maybe you should stop and play golf with them but shooting them out of your slingshot instead of hitting them with a golf club.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

To each their own my friend. Golf just ain't for me.

But you could have a point . . . perhaps it might be a way to get them interested in slingshots.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I golfed for years and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's not just about the skill of the game, it's about being outdoors, time with friends and family, similar to fishing I guess. I stopped once we had kids as it is a game that requires too much game time, range time and funds.

My slingshot skills are just as useless as my golf skills and I was a decent golfer (sub 10 handicap, a few rounds at par here and there). I don't use my slingshot skills for hunting or game, so I am a target and can shooter.

After watching a few seasons of Amazing Race, many events in Japan and China doing video game challenges, cup stacking challenges etc, I'd live to see Slingshots get the main stage on a show like this.


----------

